# Confused on Option Codes - 64 Convertible



## 64ragtop (Apr 17, 2010)

First time posting here. I have a 64 fully restored (in 2003) convertible that I am in the midst of pulling the cover off of (1st time in 2 yrs). I am going through it for some spring time enjoyment. This comes at the request of my 7 and 5 yr old kids. Well, I have awakened my passion for this car and find myself staying up way too late, enjoying the smell of oil and gas way too much, and realizing that as soon as you pull the cover off that you start spending money (which I'm not that crazy about).

Anway....I pulled out my PHS documentation tonight and remembered a question that I had back when I got the paperwork back. Let me start by saying that I recieved a copy of my car's "Passenger Car Shipping Order", an "Example" dealer order form (just says 1964 GTO at the top), and a listing of option codes.Oh yeah I recieved a story on the 1964 GTO, a order form for a window sticker, and a how-to storage guide. From what I know - I got what I was supposed to get.

Its the Shipping Order and its numerous option code boxes that has me seriously confused. On the list of options PHS highlighted only a few for my car (703 -standard axle, W Trans Code, K Axle Code, 07 Tire Code, and 78X Engine Code. 

I am curious if those are the only options that my car came with. When I look at the Shipping Order there are numberous boxes checked that I can't seem to find a code for. Can someone help me? I have looked and looked for some answers online. Heck I want to be sure that in teh "38 box" if a 2 is listed, it means GTO....I am pretty certain it does, but that's what makes trying to decifer the other codes confusing.....

At the risk of over-posting here, I am going to lay out what is listed on the Shipping Order (and my assumptions) with the hope that someone can walk me through this...

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!

Broad Date - 06 18 (June 18th, 1964)
Zone/Dealer - 14/421 (Dealer in Cedar Rapids IA)
Order Number - 70267
Ident Number - 331224 (I assume a simple tracking number)
Model - 2267 (Does "267" signify convertible)
Trim E - (No Idea)
Color Q2A - (Gulfstream Aqua, Black Interior?)

Okay now for the boxes (first number is the box number followed by what number (or letter) is in the box....

30-3, 31-D, 32-1, 33 (nothing), 34-5, 35-0, 36-7, 37 (nothing), 38-2 (GTO, correct?), 39 thru 42 (nothing), 43-1, 44-C, 45-2, 46-5, 47-5, 48-1, 49 (nothing), 50-A, 51-4, 52 (nothing), 53-2, 54 thru 59 (nothing), 60-5, 61 (nothing), 62-A, 63 (nothing). 

Serial Number - 824M 24943
Sequence Number - 51
Car Line Code - P
Trans Code - WY (M20 Wide Ratio)
Engine Code - 78 (389, 4 BBL?)
RR Axle Code - 3K (3.23?)
Tire Code - FR (How does that line up with a tire code?)
Radiator Code - 50
Spring Codes - SR and PN
Speedo Code - A
The rest I could care less about (Wiring Harness, Fan Belt, Battery, etc)....

WHAT DOES IT ALL MEAN.......:confused

I would really appreciate anyones time that might be able to help on this. 

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!

JR


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi JR, You might just have a low optioned GTO. You're right 382 is the GTO option but you have nothing in the 39 slot which means it came with no radio! My 431 is checked also which is the heavy duty air cleaner but the GTO chrome air cleaner was part of the GTO package so what is that about?? 532 is glass soft ray - windshield only.. 44C probably is the visor & inside non glare mirrors.. 07 tire code means the red lines which again was part of the GTO package but you could order the white wall tires optional at no cost!! You engine, Transmission, & axle codes are right so take the ? mark off them. My trim code box as a E in it also and my interior is black. My is a BA which is a Baltimore plant code I'm thinking yours might be a PD which is a Pontiac plant code. How a question for you does it have power steering or brakes ???? Code 501 is power steering & 502 is power brakes. Welcome to the forum & how about pics next. And where you out of?? Les


----------



## 64ragtop (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks Les! I am out of East Central IL. 

The information you provided is extremely helpful! It sounds like my car was pretty much option delete down the line! I guess that's kinda cool, although I know the higher option cars bring more money - but I'm not selling so it's kinda cool. 

Prior to resto the car had a push button AM and a speaker in the dash (someone must have added it). I still haven't got it working right (one of those last details that keeps lingering). I'm assuming even with radio delete, you could add one and the speaker housing would be there regardless. It has a center console and backup lights in the bumper - wonder what the code was for those.... Oh yeah, it has a clock too - which I spent way too much on restoring (do you know that code?)

During resto (frame off) I installed factory car-correct power steering because it steered like a grain truck. I may add disk brakes too at some point, because it lacks power brakes (and I want to stop better once I graduate from putzing around). I also added tri-power (I bought a complete set-up from Bob Lumsden (spelling?)) - worth every penny. I still have the 4 bbl set up and will restore it this winter. 4 speed wide ratio tranny is still there, but I lowered the ratio to a 3:73 - I think the code stated 3:23

I added the premium hubcaps with spinners and a custom sport steering wheel too. (Do you know what codes refer to these two items?) Only thing outside of stock is the Autometer tach, and stainless exhaust. Has redlines on it.

The car is original Gulfstream Aqua, with a black top and black interior. 

I am embarrassed to say this, but after the resto at about 500 miles, I got some whispy white smoke out of the exhaust. I knew what that meant and after just spending waaay more than what I had talked my wife into I put the cover on it and said, "I get right on that". Well, two years later and the heads just came off. Blown gasket due to a suspected overheat and/or a poor torque job on the bolts (and a crappy, cheap gasket - I told the builder I wanted fel-pro and I got no-name). Heads are fine - passed inspection, but I decked them a bit to be sure they are flat. Will be installing fel-pros tomorrow and then focusing attention on the cooling system (new thermostat, temp sensor, and new water temp guage - didn't have one before). Actually thinking about installing the guage in the ashtray - pull down to look, flip back up to hide. What do you think of that? 

Can't wait to get it back on the road. I will take some pics (digital) when I do (all of my current pics are old-school kodak prints). 

My Grandfather was a Pontiac dealer for many years in Illinois. He actually sold my Dad a 64 silvermist 3 speed coupe with dog dishes right after he married my Mom that to this day he brags about. Funny thing is my Mom used to drive it to school (she was a teacher) only to have the boys fawn over her car. She hated driving a stick and made my Dad sell it - he bought an butt-ugly 68 ford stationwagon for his next car and then came us kids (and about three more station wagons). Totally hammer-smashed the man's dignity. So in 1999 I saw what is now my car sitting for sale in a farm town of about 300 people in downstate IL. I bought the car right and it sat for a couple of years before we went to town with a frame off resto. The finishing touch was putting the keys in an original leather fold and snap key case with my Grandfathers dealership info printed on it - along with the three digit phone number. My dad freaking loves this ragtop. Makes me feel good every time I see it - even with the heads off. 

Just beadblasted and painted the exhause manifolds this morning and everything should be back on by mid-week...

Where are you out of? Tell me some more about your car.....

JR


----------



## 64ragtop (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry for not including this previously...

I have an "A" in my 50 box - so I have no idea what that means (definately not 501 or 502). 

The car was manufactured in Kansas City. 

Can you tell me why some boxes have letters? 

I also added the exhaust splitters - do you know the code is for those? 

Don't get me wrong, I love PHS, but it would be great if they would post an "every concievable option code list" (including option delete codes). Maybe someone could start a list on this forum that includes much more than what is provided from PHS...that would be awesome. 

JR


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

WOW, one of the ole original style holster leather key cases!!! Does he have another cause we can talk a trade here. PM me... Custom Wheel Disc- this is the spinners are code 521...Custom Sport steering Wheel- this is the wood wheel is code 524...Console is code 601... The Chrome Exhaust Splitters are code 422...The Tach is code 452...The back-up lights are code 471. You know I have seen lots of them but only a few of the bumpers without them. So I'm thinking the non back up rear bumper is the rearer one! I have a A in my 50 box also may just be part of the standard GTO package stuff or might mean it is code which denotes two or more options within that number series. Would you like to see a copy of the original sheet the 64 saleman got out to show you the 64 wood wheel. You know it only cost $39.27 and says it was Factory-installed only. But you know nothing was in stone back then!! I'm in Wichita, Ks which will host the GTOAA Nationals this year July 1st thur the 4th. Not a bad drive for you. Might see if you can make it!!! I'll buy the 1st round!! Les


----------



## midwest.swapmeet (Sep 25, 2009)

*64 Wood Wheel Salesman Sheet*



FNG69 said:


> Would you like to see a copy of the original sheet the 64 saleman got out to show you the 64 wood wheel. You know it only cost $39.27 and says it was Factory-installed only. But you know nothing was in stone back then!!


I'd love to see that! Do you have one?


----------

